# Happy birthday Catherine ( catlieber )



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday from the Netherlands.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Catherine....hope it's a beautiful day for you.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Catherine! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Blessings to you, Catherine. Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ditto from here. Hope your birthday is wonderful.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Catherine! Have a Great day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty::drum: Happy Birthday Catherine! :drum:arty:

Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I think this is for me!!! Is there another Catherine with a bday tomorrow??

Thanks!!!! It will be a great day!!!

How can it not be.....*With 50 plus havanese!!!!!!!!* eace: at my birthday party!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHERINE!!!!]


----------

